# Pleco with mouth wide open



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I notice that my pleco is sitting still with its mouth wide open. I watched it closely for about 2 mins and the only thing it does is breath. It doesn't have any signs of disease. The only worry is the fact that its mouth remains open. This is the first day it has this problem. Is that a dislocation or a disease? Is there anything I can do to help?

Thanks


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

To be honest.... in that moment he was contemplating life.

Lol just kidding but to be real it sounds like he was just chillin out... i have a blue panaque that chills upside down or on a diagonal.... but he's 100% healthy. Each fish has it own personality. 

Also what kind of pleco is it?


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's a common pleco. I picked it up from PJ pets about 1 year ago. It usually likes to chill under the driftwood where the shade is but yesterday he was chilling under the hygro where I've never seen him before. Sometimes he goes upside down to the surface and chills in the current from the filter return. The only thing I'm worried about is the open mouth.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmmm doesn't seem like anything is wrong from your description. 
Take a pic of it, but I doubt we'll find something wrong


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess you were right!! He is back to normal now. When I came home I found him chilling in the current at the surface upside down


----------

